# Lyft GPS voice just changed...



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

...from the slightly angry woman to an androgynous maybe dude maybe not. 

Any way to change it back?

Uber seems to be the default lady, which at least I am used to.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Before Google basically took over GPS I used to have an app that let me select the voice. I chose Cougar. She was, "feisty."


----------



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

I was getting two different women in Uber vs. Lyft - very similar, but one was more insistent than the other. Now I get the less demanding female voice in Uber Driver, but some guy (I think) in Lyft Driver. This new voice seems to be nowhere else. Yet.

Another cultural advancement for all of us, I'm sure, replacing obviously digital female voices with gender-neutral ones.


----------



## Arce1988 (Aug 23, 2019)

RhodyBob said:


> ...from the slightly angry woman to an androgynous maybe dude maybe not.
> 
> Any way to change it back?
> 
> Uber seems to be the default lady, which at least I am used to.


New Lyft GPS Voice Sucks


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I thought it was some button I pressed by mistake. This new voice is super shitty. No gender to it.


----------

